# anyone fancy a meet up?



## kara76

anyone fancy a meet up?

before feb the 11th is good for more, weekday being better


----------



## CookieSal

I would be up for a meet but of course it will depend on dates for me.


----------



## kara76

how about before the end on jan?


----------



## CookieSal

Yep, that works for me - unless I get my very unlikely cancellation.  The last week in Jan will probably be my quietest if that is any good for you?


----------



## kara76

in the week? can you do that?


----------



## CookieSal

Weekday evenings I can do - although I do have some leave that I need to use by March so I am looking at taking a couple of half days over the coming weeks if that will help?  Any particular day good for you?


----------



## kara76

i will check my rota tomorrow hun and we can sort a date

half day would be great


----------



## CookieSal

Cool, will be good to have a coffee and put the world to rights!!!

Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## ANDI68

Where were you thinking of meeting?


----------



## kara76

these dates im ok for

monday 21st tuesday 22nd jan

wed 30th thu 31st 

any good?


----------



## CookieSal

I'm pretty sure I can do 30 Jan, possibly also 31 Jan - can't do the week before as I am in Cheltenham on the Monday and London on the Tuesday with work.  

As for where.....well I don't really mind.  I'm in Cardiff, Kara is in Pembrokeshire so maybe we should look at somewhere in the middle?

Sally x


----------



## kara76

ok one of those dates then?

i don't mind coming to cardiff unless you can think of someone nice for a bite to eat somewhere else lol

im assuming we will do a meal type thing?

sal you gona bring karen?


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah a meal would be nice if we can find somewhere.  Karen probably won't be able to get the time off work so it will more than likely be just me.  I'll check with my boss on Monday but he is pretty cool and won't have a problem with it.


----------



## kara76

anyone else coming?

come on girls, it will be fun


----------



## ANDI68

I work a Weds and Thurs but I may be able to swap a day around as I ony work 4 days, I'll let you know when the date is finalised.  It would be nice to put a face to all our names.


----------



## kara76

which one can you do hun and im sure me and sal can work round that


----------



## ANDI68

It'll be easier for me to link in with you as you have a rota etc ... it shouldn't be a problem, just I can't say deffo yet until I know the day and then see what's going on at work.


----------



## kara76

ok so sal what date?


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I would love to come but work Mon - Fri !  When you organise next meet maybe an evening or weekend?
Have a great time and think of me working hard as you're enjoying yourselves!


----------



## nikkis

hi girls..count me in, all being well I wont have to work as much cos Ill be pregnant by then and taking things a bit easy!!!
Nikki
ps Im in Cardiff but happy to travel/share lifts/petrol etc


----------



## ANDI68

That's the attitude Nikki .....


----------



## CookieSal

Pretty sure I will be able to do 30 or 31 Jan so whichever suits most of us.  Don't mind if it is afternoon or early evening as will take a half day.  Have transport and will happily travel as necessary.  Can I suggest we go for something like a Beefeater, Harvester or similar chain plan that serves food all day??


----------



## kara76

im up for food there

we could meet late afternoon and have food later if thats means more will come

so come on girls names please and what out of those dates is best


----------



## CookieSal

So where abouts are we going to aim for?  State your name and location ladies!


----------



## Scouse

Hi girls I can make most evenings but guess if you're 'travelling' you'll need to set off before i finish work!  So will meet up in Cardiff some time or at a weekend?


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea - Bridgend


----------



## nikkis

nikki...penarth


----------



## CookieSal

Me - Cardiff


----------



## kara76

kara pembrokeshire

i will go anywhere,


----------



## kara76

can we make it the 31st girls as i have acupuncture on a wednesday


----------



## CookieSal

31 Jan then - will book it off with my boss when he is back in the office on Thursday.

So just the question of where then..... the only place I can think of at the moment is the Harvester at McArthur Glen, Bridgend but that's just because I don't know many places close to the M4 west of Cardiff.  Can anyone think of somewhere better?


----------



## ANDI68

Will it be early evening or afternoon?


----------



## CookieSal

Depends what suits I guess.  I can take a half day and will be happy to meet mid afternoon but if dinner time is better for everyone else then that's fine with me.  It will be so nice to meet you all in person.


----------



## kara76

yep whatever suits

once we have a time we can sort where too and may be a good idea to exchange mobile number incase someone irunning late


----------



## kara76

we still do this girls?


----------



## starkymind

Hi Girls ..

Let me know when and where, I work monday - fri but could come straight from work one evening or will book the afternoon off


----------



## natalie83

Hi Girlies... How are you all doing?

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone all the best wishes and positive vibes for 2008. Lets hope for some good news this year!!! 

I can't believe i'm due in 19days... This time last year i thought i'd never get here!!! 

Kara... Good luck for your baseline sweetie, keeping everything crossed for you guys!! I've got a new mobile number so i'll hav to txt you so u have it!

BIG HUGS to everyone else...


----------



## ANDI68

Just waiting on time then I'll know if I have to make arrangements at work


----------



## kara76

hiya nat

yes txt me your number hunni wow 19days....of course i know this as we would have both been due but you wait twins are waiting for me lol

im ok for any time as im off work all day


----------



## CookieSal

Have booked a half day for 31 Jan so all we need to do is agree a time and venue. 

Texted Claire last night and she will be coming along if she can.


----------



## kara76

time wise im easy


----------



## kara76

are we still doing this ?


----------



## natalie83

Morning Kara how u doing chick?!?


----------



## kara76

hiya mate

im ok apart from crap down reg  lol

how are you? ready for little one?


----------



## natalie83

yup ready and waiting!! Can't wait much longer tho... its like the dreaded 2ww all over again!! 

I had a show last thursday and been having contractions most days since so i'm hoping its not gonna be too much longer! Getting bored of being at home with nothing to do! The house is spotless and been decorated from top to bottom so there is literally nothing to do!! lol

what are your plans for this cycle? Will u be staying home or going back to work?? Hope you get some good news this time honey! xx


----------



## kara76

i have booked 3 weeks off from ec so thats cool and this time im having acupuncture, celxane and steriods so hopefullu this will be it


----------



## natalie83

wicked, i hope so!! Get your iron levels checked as well... that can make a difference too aparently!! 

i've just hoovered the bedrooms... i'm so bored!! trying to kick start this labour malarky!!! hehehe


----------



## kara76

i have had every thing checked lol


----------



## natalie83

lol... i'm sure u have! well lets hope the new clinic brings u good luck!!! i'll be making sure i pop in and see them all after i've had bubs, i'm gonna have him at the heath so i'll drop in before i go home... take them a card and a pic!!! 

Its so sureal... this time last year i thought i'd never be in this position. I SOOOOOOOOOOO hope things go well for you this time!!!!


----------



## nikkis

Natalie you must be so excited!!
Have we decided what time to meet on 31st yet?
Ive just had another DEIVF negative..cant believe it to be honest..dont think its hit me yet..not sure where to turn next
Hi to you all
Nikki


----------



## kara76

aww nikki im so sorry

im happy to meet anytime so what does anyone wana do


----------



## natalie83

OH Nikki i'm so sorry to hear your news!


----------



## nikkis

thanks girls for your support
I presume evening is best for people then those who work dont need to take time off?
It will be lovely to meet you all x


----------



## Scouse

If you make it evening time I would love to join you!  
I'm in Cardiff so could drive if anyone needs a lift?


----------



## ANDI68

Shall we make it evening time as more can come?


----------



## CookieSal

Evening is fine for me, I am still going to take the afternoon off though and have a chill out time to myself


----------



## ANDI68

Ok .. let's confirm the venue then?


----------



## kara76

i haven't got a clue on area so i will leave that for you girls

somewhere easy to find would be good for me though


----------



## CookieSal

Kara - as you are furthest out, how about you tell us which route you take so we can pick somewhere along the way??  

What kind of venue would be best?  Do we want somewhere that does pub-style food or a coffee shop such as Starbucks?


----------



## kara76

food food food

i come straight down the m4 from somewhere along there would be good please


----------



## CookieSal

Ok I have a couple of suggestions:

If we want to meet in the Swansea area then apparently the new Village Hotel is open on the road in - has a pub and a restaurant.  no idea what it is like although the pub at the Cardiff one is pretty good.

Just googled Beefeater and there is one in Port Talbot - don't know where this would be although we can do a route planner.

There is the Harvester by McArthur Glen, Bridgend which is just off juunction 36.

Would something along these lines be suitable?


----------



## kara76

they all sound pretty good to me

so girls anyone have any preference?


----------



## kara76

bump 

need time, what is best for everyone?


----------



## ANDI68

early evening .. around 6?


----------



## kara76

fine with me


----------



## ANDI68

What do you all imagine each other to look like?  Yeah I know a childish question


----------



## kara76

lol

i think sal in tall and blonde probably long hair and i think you are shorter about 5.4 with brown hair maybe a bob

lol

am i right?


----------



## ANDI68

I'm 5" 1 with naturally brown hair with blonde highlights, longer than a bob.

I know you have a bob you said and it's dark if I recall your youtube vid.  

Sally has brown hair if I remember rightly on a post she did.

I've seen Crazy at the clinic.

I imagine Scouse to have long hair and slim.

Andrea .. I'm not sure, short maybe?


----------



## kara76

lol cheat lol

so where we gona go girls?


----------



## CookieSal

Tall and blonde?  I wish LOL

I'm 5'5 with brown hair and highlights.

So where are we meeting  Early evening is fine with me.


----------



## Scouse

ANDI68 said:


> I imagine Scouse to have long hair and slim.


I LOVE you Andi but you are comlpetely wrong!

I'm 5' 3 tall and about the same wide! Have shortish hair brown with blonde highlights!


----------



## ANDI68

Scouse ... you can't be any wider than me 

Oh I forgot I've met Nikki


----------



## CookieSal

So who is coming to the meet in total and who is going to be assertive and decide where


----------



## ANDI68

you sally!!


----------



## CookieSal

Nooooooooooooooooo I don't do assertive!!  

How about we vote??


----------



## ANDI68

That's very fair ... ok ..... a selfish vote for me ... Harvester at McArthur Glen


----------



## CookieSal

I think it might be one of the better otpions too as it is so easy to get to from the motorway.  Kara - you are travelling furthest - would that be any good for you??  Who else has to travel?


----------



## ANDI68

Everyone else please have a say  ... I'm not a bully


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Thought i would join in the conversation LOL !! dont think i gonna be able to get to the meet this time, but hopefully will another  

I am 5ft 5 .. have brown hair in a bob (but nearly always tied back !!) and am certainly not what you would describe thin (more like a size 16  , hoping to be a 14 one day LOL !! well why make unrealistic targets I say  )

Hope we are all well, I still have a stinker of a cold, but managed to still keep up the healthy eating, and been walking tonight 

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

That's a shame Popsi, but I am sure there will be a next time  

Well done on keeping up with the regime when you're feeling rough.  x


----------



## ANDI68

Seems I'm the shortest and widest girls    

Ohhh and bobs are in too  

It's a shame you can't make it Andrea, yes ... well done on the healthy thing ... I need a kick up the butt!!


----------



## CookieSal

Likewise - although I think my current excuse is pretty good....I can't go to the health club because of all the germs that are lurking in the warm damp environment there!


----------



## kara76

yeah there sounds fine to me thats only 15mins from swansea ish lol

so there then?

im 4.11 slim ish, hair is brown shoulder lenght at the moment


----------



## ANDI68

So I'm not the shortest then


----------



## ANDI68

Are you flying there Kara  

They do an early bird if you eat/book in before 6.30 pm - a third off


----------



## kara76

nope......i will wear heels lol

so time and dress code lol

so 630 and we said the 31st didn't we?which is a thursday ?


----------



## CookieSal

Fine by me - are we inviting partners?


----------



## kara76

luke wouldn't wana come


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sure Karen would be welcome Sally


----------



## kara76

of course
im looking forward to this now, will have to jab en route


----------



## ANDI68

oh bum kara I forgot about that


----------



## CookieSal

Of course....maybe you could give me a demo LOL

Don't think Karen will come this time, maybe in the future if we meet again.  Just wanted to check.

Thank goodness we have reached a decision at last - talk about indecisive!  I blame the drugs.....I nearly burst into tears this evening when I couldn't get the clip to close on a bag of crisps and then got really stroppy and scared Karen by declaring that everyone and anyone on the TV whose opinion I didn't agree with should be shot!  I'm definitely going nuts - maybe it's worse because of the fresh jab today!    <--- Karen's choice of smilie for me!  

Looking forward to meeting you all x


----------



## kara76

sal if you want a demo i will do it for you....i usually jab between 6 and 630 and will probably be early knowing me lol, i might come early and have a shop

so do you want a demo?i


----------



## CookieSal

I'll let you know what time I am likely to arrive - depends if I decide to have a wander round the shops first. 

Are we going to PM each other our mob numbers?


----------



## kara76

pm coming


----------



## ANDI68

OMG girls I can't stand the jabbing let alone watch someone else!!!


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you find something good at the shops .... .tip me off which one it is


----------



## ANDI68

OK ..... so who's in and who's out?

For clarity .... Thurs 31st Jan 2008 ... 6.30 pm at Harvester, J36 McArthur Glen, Sarn 

Count me in


----------



## CookieSal

Me


----------



## kara76

im in whoo hoo


----------



## Scouse

I'll be there!

Anyone need a lift from Cardiff ?  X

PS The Harvester..........where is it in comparison to shops?


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Scouse,

It's the same road as the shops but you turn into Sainsbury's turn off and take frist left for car park


----------



## Scouse

Cheers Andi!

May actully do same as some you others and get there ealry to avoid traffic!
Maybe those of us going early  could meet at the cafe first?


----------



## ANDI68

Mmm and get a head start to getting to know each other ....... cheaters


----------



## Scouse

No Andi its so we can talk about you!!!!!!!!!!!! hee hee


----------



## kara76

lol

yeah early sounds good


----------



## ANDI68

No probs .. what time do you call early?


----------



## kara76

i thought i would head there for about 4ish have a look round the shops


----------



## CookieSal

All being well I will do the same, not that I have any money for shopping.


----------



## nikkis

we have decided at last..great
COunt me in..Scouse..would love to share a lift..Im happy to drive or will help you with petrol..either way
pm me and we can plan
Nikki


----------



## kara76

so looking forward to this

are we gona book?

im sure we should be able to do that a few days before

lets make a list

copy and paste and add your name if your coming

1.kara


----------



## CookieSal

so looking forward to this

are we gona book?

im sure we should be able to do that a few days before

lets make a list

copy and paste and add your name if your coming

1.kara

*2. Sally*


----------



## ANDI68

Kara .. you can't book at the Harvester.


so looking forward to this

are we gona book?

im sure we should be able to do that a few days before

lets make a list

copy and paste and add your name if your coming

1.kara

2. Sally 

3.  Andrea


----------



## Scouse

copy and paste and add your name if your coming

1.kara

2. Sally 

3.  Andrea

4.Nicola (Scouse)


----------



## ANDI68

ahh I was wondering if we'd have to call you by your nickname all night Scouse


----------



## Scouse

well with nikki coming you may well call me by my nickname?  
Nikki will pm you and organise lifts etc


----------



## crazybabe

Hi all

I am so sorry but I will not be able to make the night out as my wages are very low this month due to apparently paying two lots of tax last month, from current and last employer so I am gonna have to budget again this month, and I live in pontypool so it is quite far away for me,  I hope you all have a fab time, I know you will, perhaps we could all meet up again soon.

Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

so who is going be in charge of booking lol

so looking forward to this


----------



## nikkis

hi
why dont we leave it til we know how many before we book?
Crazybabe..why not have your tea first and then you dont have to eat a meal with us but still come anyway?
One of us could pick you up en route on the M4 for example?
I dont know how to cut and paste my name sorry so can someone do it for me?
Nikki
ps Scouse I will be called Nik if you like?


----------



## kara76

1.kara

2. Sally 

3.  Andrea

4.Nicola (Scouse)

5. Nik

think we should book on monday or tuesday...

it will be so good to meet you all, i have made some mates over the net from this type pof website and its brill as the understanding is really really there 

if anyone wants to see a real life jab just say lol


----------



## CookieSal

Really looking forward to it too.


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, as far as I'm aware you can't reserve at the Harvester.  I'll call them later and check


----------



## nikkis

Im a dab hand at IM injections and know a few tricks if anyone is stuck!
We should all get our needles out and that would really freak them out at the Harvester!!
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68

I called the Harvester and as I suspected they don't take bookings, you have to just turn up.

They have an early bird menu if you book in before 6.30 which is a third off!!!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

Thanks for the lovely offer I will give it miss this tome, I couldn't just come down without having food, specially at harvester, I love my food, and it would take me just over a hour to get there, and I have to budget this month, may sound like excuses to you all, but it isn't, we will meet up one day soon okay.

Hope your feeling okay

Love

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal

No probs Crazy - probably not the best timing for you anyway.  I am sure there will be future meets and it would be lovely to see you at one of them.

Can I just apologise in advance for being a stress-head!  I will only have about 5 days to go til the op when we meet and I will be impossibly panicky.


----------



## kara76

lol sal

i will be nutty too


----------



## popsi

Kara

Thats brilliant news   

Hope everyone else is ok, just a quickie from me now as only just got in and going to make some food

And xx


----------



## ANDI68

5 days to the meet up !!

Hope we're all still gonna be able to make it


----------



## CookieSal

Me too, looking forward to it.


----------



## kara76

deffo 

really really looking forward to this


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Girls

Hope you are all keeping well.

Have anyone of you ever been to the following resorts in Majorca - Cala Bona, Cala Millor or Sa Coma, my DH and I are looking to book our holiday soon for July and looking to go somewhere where they have a lovely beach, plenty of bars and restaurants and live music e.g Karaokes etc, bit not night club people, can you recommend anywhere.


Speak to you all soon, I'm in the middle of doing tea.

love

crazybabe


----------



## popsi

Crazy

Been to Alcudia in Majorca about 10 years ago, that was lovely then 

And xx


----------



## kara76

im hoping to go and do some shopping before the meet and will be there at 4ish i think


----------



## CookieSal

Crazy

Been to Majorca a couple of times but don't think I've ever actually been to any of those (but my memory isn't what it was).  

My advice would be to look on tripadvisor or similar websites.  They will mostly talk about the hotels but it should also give you an idea about the area if people talk about noise levels, shuttle buses, cab fares etc.


As for the meet - am definitely still hoping to come probably won't do shopping as am broke (still) and it's always a bit cold down there which is probably not a good idea.

Sx


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies just to warn you I may not make Thursday...............
I've STILL got some virus, actually think its a different one. (that's working in a school)  Had to flee school tonight to 'use the bathroom' But have got rid of headaches!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki will let you know Tom if think I'll be going then we can arrange lifts!  Where do you live?

Well thought i would pop on to let you know where i've been and now going to bed!
Really hope to make it Thursday!


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed you can still make it

so who is a deffo

1.kara


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well Scouse .. I hope you'll be able to make it  

Take care

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68

2. Andrea


----------



## kara76

1.kara
2.andrea


----------



## CookieSal

I'm in a bit of a similar position to Scouse - will have to see what happens in the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## natalie83

Hey ladies... Jusat wanted to let you all know i had baby Thomas last tuesday, a week early! He was 7lb2oz born and he's absolutely gorgeous!!! 

HUGE thanks to the CARU (IVF WALES) team... we wouldn't have him without them!!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Natalie

CONGRATULATIONS,  Natalie , thats wonderful news hun, hope your both feeling well,        here's a few few hugs to you both   , I am so pleased for you you so much deserve your precious son Thomas.

Now you will have your hands full, but most of all your heart full of love.

well Done babes

Love

Crazybabe

xx


----------



## CookieSal

Fantastic news Nat -enjoy your first few weeks as a mummy!


----------



## kara76

630 toomorrow girls whoo hoo


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry to be a party pooper - was really looking forward to it but I need to concentrate on getting 100% healthy.


----------



## kara76

no worries hun, you just take care

looks like its 

me kara
andi
nikki

is that right


----------



## ANDI68

Of course you do Sally .... get better soon x


----------



## Scouse

Oh Natalie
Well done you!
congratulations to you both!   You offer us hope too!

Enjoy every second of you new family!

Nikki could you pm me your mobile no. so I can let you know tom if i can make it!
Still rough today but REALLY hoping for a miracle over the next 24 hours...

Girls really want to come and will let you know tomorrow either way!


----------



## kara76

see you tomorrow girls


----------



## nikkis

hi girls..since there is only 3 of us (?) why dont you all come to my house?  I could get some nibbles (no time to cook cos of work) and nice wine? Have to go out now but why dont you pm Andi or Scouse Kara if you all fancy it..wont put my number here but they both have my number
whtever is easiest really
otherwise see you all at the Harvester and we can all meet at my house another time

WELL DONT NATALIE..YOU MUST BE OVER THE MOON
XXX


----------



## kara76

bridgend is closer for me i think, well depends where you live


----------



## kara76

i need to get a few things sorted so im asuming it stil the havester 630pm

see you all later


----------



## ANDI68

It was lovely to meet up tonight girls ... we had a great chin wag    .... mmm and the food wasn't so bad either.

Hope more of us can come along next time


----------



## shoppingqueen

kara76 said:


> anyone fancy a meet up?
> 
> before feb the 11th is good for more, weekday being better


----------



## shoppingqueen

oops that was mistake posting


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Glad you enjoyed your meet up last night, I was thinking of you xx hopefully some more will be able to come next time

Lots of love, will post more on the weekend, off to work now, but its friday                          

Andrea xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya both

i had a lovely time, totally shattered today though lol


----------



## CookieSal

Glad it was a success girls, hope I can be there next time.


----------



## kara76

wow look at your ticker

don't worry hun we did talk about you lol in a nice way of course


----------



## CookieSal

LMAO!  I'm sure!  

How are you feeling today?


----------



## kara76

pretty crap if im honest but still postive

just got a massive head ache and aching


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry to hear that babe - hope it eases off soon. x


----------



## ANDI68

Next time we meet Sally, Kara's gonna have a big belly


----------



## kara76

a massive massive one lol and andi will be a cats whisker behind

we will have to meet after your lap hunni


----------



## CookieSal

Yes, that would be really good.    At the moment I don't feel as if this is going to happen...I'm sure it will seem real soon enough.


----------



## ANDI68

Sally, you're almost there hun .... then you can plan your treatment


----------



## CookieSal

Yes, I am sure things will be better once I know what's going on inside and what tx I can have.  It will be nice to be able to plan.


----------



## ANDI68

Plans are a godsend ... I have no idea where my job prospects lie after receiving a medical form today ... I have to be honest but vague at the same time ... Ggggrrrrr!!!!


----------



## popsi

Sal -- it will be soon here now, we may be cycling together you never know ! I have follow up next week, but still gonna take a month or two out of TX as its been constant for 7 years (3 assisted) so we need a little time off it, but will be cycling by the spring/summer

Looking forward to meeting you all xx

And xx


----------



## CookieSal

Cool, that would be great Popsi, guess only time will tell xx


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for the card Andrea.  Hey, you can't get out of this one now  

So anyone fancy a meet up?


----------



## popsi

Hiya

Hopefully, will depend where and when, but would like to (even though i can be a little shy  )

And x


----------



## crazybabe

Hiya Andi

where and when are you thinking of meeting up?

I am going out this Saturday, so I can't make it then, let me know though what you decide.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

When's best for all?


----------



## CookieSal

I'd be up for a meet - I'll try not to get sick this time.     Let me know what you are planning and hopefully I will be able to make it.


----------



## popsi

Well I cant make the 9th April (best friend leaving work to have a baby !) or the 11th April (nephew 2!!) but other than that should be ok

xx


----------



## kara76

will check my rota

where you thinking?

andi look the pic


----------



## ANDI68

lol Kara, my posh pic    Obviously long, long ago

I'm wanting someone to name a day


----------



## kara76

hehe

day or night?


----------



## ANDI68

More ppl can come at night ... yeah?


----------



## ebonie

Hi everyone i am interested in meeting up   depending on the date though lol hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Evening better for me as will fit around work.    Are we looking mid week?  I can't do 2 April.  Don't think there are any other dates that are out for me in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## popsi

evening best for me, but if only day will try


----------



## kara76

sort a few days and i will check rota


----------



## popsi

where are you planning

I guess somewhere along the motorway would be best ?

Harvester (llandarcy, Neath)

Bagle Brook (port talbot, beefeater)

Harvester (mccarther glenn) 

Any other suggestions or places, i have no idea


----------



## CookieSal

Quite happy to head for any of those...do we have a date in mind yet?


----------



## ANDI68

Since I hardly work any more, I'm very easy with dates


----------



## kara76

will have to save for this lol

i will check rota tomorrow and post up some dates

you girls wana meet soon?


----------



## ANDI68

whenever for me


----------



## CookieSal

Don't mind, some time in the next month would be nice.


----------



## popsi

yes the next month or so would be good, i am sorry I just realised I posted suggestions ASSUMING we would be eating, but if not no worries, i feel really cheeky now  

will post more later but off to have pasta now

And   your first day over, talk more to all you gals soon xx


----------



## kara76

eating would be good and i need an excuse for a treat


----------



## CookieSal

Food definitely gets the thumbs up from me.


----------



## miriam7

i would love to come for a meet up to put a face to all these messages!


----------



## nikkis

Andi
Im so sorry to hear your news and apologies for being behind and missing your test date..only excuse is that ive been away in Ipswich, Bham, London, Bristol, etc etc earning more money to carry on with this lark..I think I shall be too tired by the time my turn comes around again...
you must be gutted
xxx


----------



## popsi

Maybe we wait for dates from Kara and go from there ?

Glad we gonna eat


----------



## kara76

i will post um tomorrow

we thinking mid week?


----------



## popsi

yes that works for me


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Nikki, hope you're okay?


----------



## kara76

ok next week im off work

wed 2nd thu 3rd

least any good?


----------



## CookieSal

Morning, snuck on in work as it is so deathly quiet here.....

I can't do 2nd April but could do 3rd I think.


----------



## popsi

either date is ok for me i think x


----------



## ANDI68

are we talking day or evening?


----------



## kara76

im easy on both and will make sure i don't book an extra shift at work once all arranged


----------



## ANDI68

I have an overdue hair appt on the 3rd at 12.30 so I can't do lunch but any time after around 3 pm


----------



## popsi

well I am working both days but can use some flexi, so depending on where we decide, i could be there late afternoon ish !


----------



## CookieSal

Evening is better for me - well late afternoon at any rate as I will be working.


----------



## ANDI68

Sooo is it the 3rd? Where and what time?


----------



## kara76

3rd is fine by me, anytime too


----------



## popsi

3rd is fine by me, afternoon or early evening is best  

where ?

Kara where r u coming from


----------



## kara76

im coming from pembrokeshire west wales

so afternoon/early evening best


----------



## popsi

yes . i think sal is working in the day also


----------



## kara76

so girls where we thinking of meeting?


----------



## ANDI68

Dont think Nikki can make it this time


----------



## kara76

so who is on for this?

cause i will need to make sure idon't agree to work that night lol


----------



## ANDI68

Me, as long as I can drive to the place


----------



## popsi

Me too - same as andi lol


----------



## kara76

kara
andi
popsi

popsi where are you coming from?


----------



## kara76

i have told another friend who is at our clinic so she might join us


----------



## kara76

on she is up for it

so should be do sarn havesters?

afternoon and no doubt it will go into evening, as we will be chatting for ever


----------



## popsi

Neath valley


----------



## popsi

I can have half day if need be or finish early


----------



## kara76

is sarn ok for you?


----------



## popsi

yes no worries I will get there


----------



## kara76

so now all we need is a time?

we could always meet early and then wait for the others if they wana eat too, give us a good chance for loads of gossip.


----------



## popsi

Yes sounds good, so far I am the only one who does not now anyone going  , ! well I can finish about 12.30 if i have have day, and will take me about 30 mins or so to get there from work (i guess !), but if later suits everyone more i will go with the flow !


----------



## kara76

so 1 ish ok with everyone?

popsi don't worry im friendly and andi is lovely


----------



## ANDI68

Hey thanks Kara  

I cant make it til about 3, got hair appt


----------



## kara76

boo to you lol

so should be say 3 then?


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, im overdue covering my grey because of tx ..... then i cudnt get in to see stylist for 2 weeks ... sorry I have to do it


----------



## kara76

3pm harvester

sarn services 3rd april

anyone who wants to join us later is very welcome and we can always hold off dinner if you want to eat

how does this sound?


----------



## ANDI68

ANDI68 said:


> I have an overdue hair appt on the 3rd at 12.30 so I can't do lunch but any time after around 3 pm
> [/quote
> 
> This sounds great, but feel a little selfish cos it suits me again


----------



## popsi

sounds fine to me, but am able to change if need be .. oohh andi you will be all glamorous now LOL !!


----------



## ANDI68

I doubt that And, will need a miracle for that to happen


----------



## ANDI68

So is it only

Me
Kara
Andrea
Sally
Kara's mate maybe
?


----------



## ANDI68

Didnt spooks say she was coming?


----------



## popsi

would be good if a few could come, miriam said she would be interested too i am sure


----------



## kara76

Kara
andi
Andrea
Sally
amanda

im sure you could change in the loos 

right off for dinner 

looking forward to this


----------



## miriam7

im up for a meet girls...anytimes fine with me ...just gotta get there tho as i cant drive


----------



## ANDI68

where are you coming from Miriam?


----------



## ANDI68

ignore my blonde moment Miriam, I can see now where you're from


----------



## popsi

andi - are you practising for your hair do !! LOL


----------



## kara76

how about a bus or train?

i would pick you up but im coming the other way


----------



## ANDI68

Not really And, my head's up my **** these days


----------



## ANDI68

I would pick you up too but I can just about get there myself


----------



## popsi

I think all of ours are the same ! we will look a right bunch next week LOL !!


----------



## miriam7

dont worry ladies i will find a way... its bridgend  yeah?


----------



## kara76

yeah bridgend, so your in?


----------



## popsi

Miriam, yes its bridgend, I am in totally opposite way to you also


----------



## ANDI68

It's junction 36 Sarn


----------



## popsi

stupid question now  -  but how do we all know each other when we arrive


----------



## kara76

andi will be the glam looking one lol

we will meet outside the doors at 3, or should be carry a flower lol


----------



## ANDI68

As if Kara ... you've seen me before


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, if you look at my pic you may recognise me


----------



## popsi

LOL kara - my DH already thinks i am a looney if i come carrying a flower i am sure he will think i have completely lost it LOL !! i will probably be there a bit earlier as i will book half day but work till abot 2ish to gain a bit of flexi (as i have nephews birthday party week after so will need to go to Bridgend again then LOL) so will make my way down then


----------



## ANDI68

BTW pic is fatter now


----------



## miriam7

bridgends fine ..ive just talked my mum into bringing me she doesnt mind she can go shopping!


----------



## kara76

have a look round the shops hun, i would head doen earlier but im saving like mad and the meal alone is a massive treat and i just know i will see something that i just HAVE to buy lol

thats lovely of your mum


----------



## ANDI68

What in McArthur Glen Kara ?

So its

Kara
Sally
Andrea
Spooks
Miriam
Amanda
Me


----------



## kara76

yeah could do with some new jeans and some work stuff lol


----------



## miriam7

lol! jeans yeah me too i cant fit in any of mine ive been wearing leggins all through my tx


----------



## ANDI68

Oh God don't go there


----------



## kara76

my belly is bigger, well all of me is bigger , im still holding out for maternity clothes


----------



## ANDI68

Girls, Kara is fibbing. There's nothing there of her.  Shes tiny


----------



## miriam7

tell me about it my stomach actually looks like the ivf worked..i look about 3 months gone but have not put weight on anywhere else ..the rest of me is still tiny-ish


----------



## kara76

i am kinda little just bigger than i use to be lol


----------



## CookieSal

Evening ladies

McArthur Glen Harvester from 15:00 on Thursday?  I may struggle to make it for 15:00 but will do my best to come straight from work if need be so just keep chatting and I'll get there.    Popsi is the only one I will recognise so no hiding in the corner Missy.


----------



## kara76

sal brill brill

what time you coming? we can wait til you get there and then eat


----------



## CookieSal

Well if I can't get away from work earlier than normal then I will be leaving at 16:00 and should be there by 16:30 (traffic permitting).  Kinda depends what my boss is doing and I can't remember what he has on that day but I think he's in the office.


----------



## kara76

thats great, we can eat when you get there, if thats ok with everyone?


----------



## kara76

spooks said:


> hello everyone, my name is on the list to come but i don't think I'm brave enough.


aww hunni.

we are normal i promise, well i know i am

andi is a little odd lol

trust me it will be a laugh and we can all chat fertility


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks you can't get out of it that easy

No seriously, it will be nice to meet up.  I felt a bit apprehensive the first time I met up with Kara, but that's natural.  You will develop friendships and get support from people and that's invaluable.#

It's always good to put a face to a name.

Andrea says she's shy and she's coming


----------



## popsi

spooks honey - i dont know anyone chick (only seen sal once in waiting room!) and I am quite a shy person (initally !! but not that my friends would agree) and I am being really brave and going along, DH has nagged me to go as he thinks it will do me wonders to meet you all  , so here I am name on list and going for definate, so please come it will be wonderful

Sal - i will not hide I promise, and we will not eat till you get there

I am a little concerned now your all tiny LOL ! I most certainly am NOT !! put on a stone since last TX and was not small by any means before that !


----------



## ANDI68

Andrea, I'm far from tiny hun


----------



## kara76

im off for a bath be back soon


----------



## popsi

oh well we are all different shapes and sizes hey !! its what makes us who we are LOL ! dont know what to have to eat there now


----------



## ebonie

This meet sounds good  to me but i am like spooks and popsi i feel a little bit embarased about my size and about meeting u all as i have not talked to you all on this site much.A part of me would love to come but a part is scared xxx


----------



## ANDI68

salad And


----------



## miriam7

we are all different but going through the same..so you gotta come spooks..ive never met anyone before either...i might be shy at first but im not usually!


----------



## popsi

ebonie, NEVER be embarassed of what you are honey !! please come it will be great to meet you, I am a newbie to meets too, but it seems really the right thing to do x and you have a week to talk to us, and boy do we talk in a week


----------



## popsi

And

Yeah the salad comes free i wondering what to pay for LOL !


----------



## ANDI68

Girls, Miriam is right.  No-one is here to judge , our common factor is we are all facing this fertility road.  Friends don't judge.


----------



## popsi

And

Beautifully said, kara is right you are lovely too  

I cant wait now really excited for it


----------



## ebonie

Aww you all seem so nice    i am really hoping to go now as i am nights on the wednesday night and the thursday but i dont start till tenish so plenty of time lol i havent got far to go its only 15 mins minutes from my house so i think im one of the lucky ones where abouts do u all live xx


----------



## ANDI68

You should come ebonie.

I live in one of the valleys off Bridgend


----------



## miriam7

hi ebonie..this will be my first meet too so join us..i will be coming from newport


----------



## ebonie

I live in the rhondda valleys not far from mcarthur glen  im originally from a valley about seven miles from bridgend x


----------



## ANDI68

Ogmore Vale?


----------



## ebonie

I do understand a bit hun as in a way its sort of the same when we adopted my son i understand a it how u feel hun hugs emaxx


----------



## ebonie

Sorry andi i kept timing out for some reason yes i used to live a mile away from ogmore vale is that where ur from hun


----------



## ebonie

I really want to go but am pretty nervous like i said in a earlier post normally though u cant shut me up lol i hope u change ur mind hun and go xx


----------



## ANDI68

No Garw Em, hubby is from Ogmore Vale, just thought Ogmore as it's almost the Rhondda


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, I understand and I'm sorry that I freaked you out.


----------



## ebonie

Lol its a small world my sister lives in the garw and my brother lives in pontycymmer what a small world 

and ur hubbie is from ogmore lol really small world xx


----------



## ebonie

well i live in gilfach lol not far at all lol


----------



## ANDI68

Well Pantyrawel not really Ogmore Vale is it


----------



## ebonie

Omg lol thats weird thats where im from lol


----------



## ANDI68

I can understand spooks, and you have to be comfortable with your anonymity 

I probably know you Em


----------



## ebonie

Ohh hun familys are never easy are they i really hope ur accu will be ok and that u get things sorted with the inlaws xxx

I know this is very strange isnt it it is getting like this is your life u might know me hun but i dont recognise u from the photo hun this is weird


----------



## ebonie

In a good way though andi lol are u from the garw originally as my sister and brother been up there for years and my sister in law is from pont


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah I've always lived here.  Hubby moved from Pantyrawel about 20 yrs ago.  His parents and brother still live there.


----------



## ANDI68

Please don't be freaked Em if I do end up knowing you


----------



## ebonie

Mm lol ur hubby is about my brothers age he still lives in pantyrawel he will be forty this year and my other brother is 41 this year so he most probably knows them lol small world aint it im only 29 so maybe not know ur hubby


----------



## ebonie

I wont be freaked at all honest lol pantyrawel is so small and the garw is pretty much the same isnt it everyone knows everyone it will be nice with this infertility i do sometimes feel that i am the only one that is going through it i know im not but all around me family and friends especially coming from such a big family its hard isnt it


----------



## ANDI68

So who's coming?


----------



## kara76

me me me

spooks i think your mad but also understand it. i just hope you don't wait to long for your child as the support you get from people who really really understand is invaluable.

i have known a few ladies who have have used donars and they all feel the same as you and your dh

we are here for you anytime whether it be in the vitural world or the real one


----------



## popsi

Oh My God !! my brother in law lives in pontycymmer !!! how weird is this getting


----------



## popsi

spooks -- well i hope that we continue to meet up for many years to come, and by then we will all have our little ones too, so you can come along whenever you feel the time is right love xx


----------



## ebonie

It is getting weird popsi lol i bet one of us knows him lol


----------



## kara76

spooks

aww mate....as long as you know we are here for you and understand to a certain degree

night sweet heart


----------



## popsi

he has only lived there for about 2 years, but his partner has lived there all her life, well in blaengarw i think


----------



## ebonie

lol at spooks i bet none of us knows u hun but u got to do whta u feel is right hunnie well just be friends on here for the time being hugs ema xxx


----------



## ANDI68

lol spooks

Andrea, is that where you go to see your nephew?

btw Ema and I do know of each other


----------



## ebonie

Aww Goodnight spooks have  a good sleep hun       big hugs ema xxxx


----------



## popsi

see you all know each other LOL !!! told you so   

Yes And, he is having his 2nd birthday in some communty center (or somewhere !) over there x

Night spooks  

Ebonie - please come


----------



## kara76

yeah come on ebonie


----------



## ebonie

OK i will come put my name down plzz


----------



## kara76

is this still happening on the 3rd?


----------



## ANDI68

And, do you recall driving through a village on the way to Pontycymmer with a petrol garage and across the valley are houses as you look down.  Well, I live there.

Good Em

So how many of us are going now ... 7?


----------



## popsi

Kara, I hope so !! thats the date we said i think, seems so long ago now lol

Ebonie,   

And, dont recall it but will look for it next week !


----------



## kara76

just checking i was getting confused lol , its quite easy to do hehe


----------



## ANDI68

It was about 10 pages ago now    Thurs the 3rd was the date


----------



## ebonie

Oh yeah i just thought i would say incase u think my name is ebonie its not just a nickname i used on here my real name is Emma


----------



## ebonie

We have done lots of talking on here havent we lol


----------



## kara76

busy night on here tonight


----------



## miriam7

yes emma/ kara theres lots of talking im getting confused..or it could just be the beer


----------



## ANDI68

This is unusual for a Friday, we must all be skint and staying in


----------



## ebonie

yes i agree with u andi we all must be skint lol


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Miriam   get em down you Girl


----------



## ebonie

miriam it might be the beer hun


----------



## ebonie

What drink u drinking miriam do u want to share lol


----------



## kara76

beer lol

i had a hangover yesterday from 1 pint and large glass of wine

off for a tan in the morning, 1st time ever


----------



## ebonie

1 pint and a glass of wine lol oh bless ohh a sun bed will cheer u up hun i like going to them just before my hols


----------



## miriam7

san miguel ladies they were on offer in tescos  im sun bed mad! but looking a bit pale at the moment!


----------



## kara76

right lightweight i am now

no sun bed this is a rub in tan omg im nervous, im bridesmaid in may and this is a trail


----------



## ebonie

ohh thatll be nice hun well im as white as a ghost i only have a few sessions beore i go on hols lol


----------



## ANDI68

Hope it goes well hun.  When I had my spray tan a few years back, it took ages to get the tan out of my nipples.  The skin is more pourous there and I ended up with brown centres ... lol


----------



## kara76

hehe

thats funny


----------



## miriam7

should be good or we will be looking for a orange kara on thur!


----------



## kara76

i know lol

i will look a right dickhead


----------



## ebonie

lol thats funny andi so i gather u didnt go for another one then andi


----------



## ebonie

well kara u wont have to have a flower will you well just look for thhe tango lady lol


----------



## miriam7

lol im sure it will be fine!


----------



## ebonie

lol how long wll it last for kara?


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Kara ... you'll be fine hun


----------



## kara76

ebonie said:


> lol how long wll it last for kara?


not a clue lol


----------



## popsi

Emma - and i am not Popsi (thats my golden retriever  ) I am Andrea x


----------



## kara76

im not kara76 just kara lol


----------



## ebonie

lol i thought u had a unusual name lol    hello andrea


----------



## popsi

lol.. i sense hysteria setting in now girls, time for bed i think DH up at 5am for work , i not working so will have warm cuddly bed for myself for a few hours


----------



## kara76

night popsi aka andrea


----------



## ebonie

hello kara lol ull be feeling much better when u have ur tan tommorrow hun hope u like it


----------



## ebonie

Good night popsi and andrea dont let the ned bugs bite hugs emma xxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

kara76 said:


> im not kara76 just kara lol


Lol Kara

You'll have to get your boobs done tho Kara


----------



## kara76

are you saying i need a boob job lol


----------



## ANDI68

far from it hun, you have quite a pair already


----------



## popsi

i want to go to bed but its so funny in here lol


----------



## kara76

ANDI68 said:


> far from it hun, you have quite a pair already


they will be seeing some action tomorrow lol


----------



## ANDI68

who could miss our fun and games next week


----------



## kara76

yeah i have a feeling it won;t be that serious


----------



## ebonie

lol ur still here popsi lol im shattered but got to wait for hubby to come in as he didnt take keys 

so ur having a tan massage are u ?


----------



## miriam7

i know im quite looking forward to it


----------



## ANDI68

it cant be, we need some light relief


----------



## popsi

i hope its not serious, our situations are serious enough so got to have a good laugh at everything else  

em yep still here lol, dh got fed up and gone to bed now lol


----------



## kara76

im being exfoliated etc and then rubbed all over with a tan lol....


----------



## popsi

right seriously signing off now, will probably have about 25 pages to catch up on in the morning the way you lot are going lol xx

Night and    everyone sleep tight xx


----------



## ebonie

yes i am as well know miriam.

how long will it take u to get mcarthurglen kara ?


----------



## kara76

my dh is sat next to me on his laptop


----------



## ANDI68

I'm off to bed too Girls,

Nite nite x


----------



## kara76

ebonie said:


> yes i am as well know miriam.
> 
> how long will it take u to get mcarthurglen kara ?


night night popsi

depending on roads but at that time of day about an hour and a bit

night time an hours, driving at the speed limit of course lol


----------



## ebonie

I agree we do need some light relief ,

mm sounds good kara

Good night popsi get up them stairs ur hubby wants u lol


----------



## kara76

night andi

think i better go soon, need to get up and do hair before i go hehe, maybe some saturday morning nookie


----------



## popsi

lol em, he flat out already, he up in 5 hours lol xx right really going now night all xx


----------



## ebonie

ive never thought of having that done only spray tan and sunbed ive thought off is it dear kara ?

good night andi god bless hugs ema xxx


----------



## kara76

right im off to

will be on tomorrow as i sit here with fake tan on for hours and hours lol

night all


----------



## ebonie

enjoy ur pampering kara xxx
good night 
im off to im shattered good night girls xxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

god night girls


----------



## popsi

Morning Girlies

Andi - I had your PM i had already gone like a good girl  

Kara - how is the tan honey

Em - how are you today hope you have not had any second thoughts 

Spooks, Miriam, Sal, talk later, off to see my mum now

And xx


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls How are you all this mroning ?

Kara~Hope ur spray tan goes well!!

Popsi~Lol no i am not having second thoughts Enjoy going to ur mums im over my mums now on her computer lol shes off out lol

Andi ~I hope you have a good day today? are you doing anything interesting today or just chiling out !

Miriam~I hope your not to hungover today lol

Spooks ~~ How are you this morning hun ?

Sorry to anyone else i missed 

hugs emma xxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal

OMG we need more than an evening in a Harvester the way you lot gass!!!!  I presume nothing has changed - 3 April at the Harvester for food and chat.  Don't let me order a dessert - everytime I do at a Harvester I end up with a family sized portion of whipped cream!    Karen wets herself laughing at me.


----------



## ebonie

Aww hun we wil let you order anything u want if u dont order it we will do it for you   an extra dollop of whipped cream  

MM i think we boosted the pages on here last night didnt we xx


----------



## ebonie

LOl @ spooks i know i think we may need to have an extension on the harvester cause we talk so much lol


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

it was a spray tan and at the moment i look very funny and so so dark


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies.. no hangover i only drunk 4 little bottles..you will be ok kara it will fade by thur!


----------



## miriam7

whos deffo meeting up then?... im going to look at the harvester menu!


----------



## kara76

YEP  deffo


----------



## popsi

me too for sure


----------



## CookieSal

Me


----------



## nikkis

hi
can I j ust check, is it Thurs night you're meeting?  I wont be able to come since I only get back from Leeds very late that night but have fun
Nikki xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Yes, Thursday afternoon / evening.  Pity you can't make it but hopefully there will be more meets in the future.


----------



## nikkis

thanks Sal
have fun
Nikki


----------



## Ness30

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on FF for a while but have been in constant touch with Andi68 and was wondering if it would be o.k. if I came along to the meet on Thursday as it would be really nice to chat with you all? I'm on my second cycle at IVF Wales at the moment had my baseline today which was fine and starting stimms today. xx


----------



## miriam7

hi ness  it would be great if you come aswell the more the merrier i say! its a first meet up for me so we will be in the same boat


----------



## popsi

Hi Ness

It would be great if you could come  , all welcome x


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ness,  it would be great if you could come.

Nikki, sorry you can't make it this time.

So who's on the list now:

Me
Kara
Sally
Andrea
Miriam
Ness
Amanda
Emma

Anyone else?


----------



## kara76

so looking forward to this


----------



## Ness30

Great, Looking forward to meeting you all on Thursday x


----------



## miriam7

me too...cant wait!


----------



## popsi

I cant wait either


----------



## popsi

Morning

What time is everyone getting there on Thursday ?


----------



## miriam7

at 3 i think


----------



## ANDI68

I've developed a face full of spots today girls ... not gonna look great for Thurs


----------



## CookieSal

I probably won't make it til around 4:30pm.


----------



## popsi

Andi - your in good company love, it must the our names


----------



## kara76

andi

hey im orange lol

sal 430 is fine


----------



## popsi

Quiet about here tonight, ive not been on much as M.E. is playing me up at moment, and really tired and achy  , hope we are all ok xx


----------



## miriam7

o popsi i hope you will be ok for thur


----------



## kara76

popsi

sorry its playing you up


----------



## popsi

Hi

No i will be there for sure, only thing it will cause is for me to leave a little earlier, but i should be FINE  , used to it by now

Where is everyone gone very quiet, is everyone still coming tomorrow 

And x


----------



## miriam7

im still coming....just wondering how long you lot plan on having a chin wag!


----------



## kara76

yep im there lol

how about eating at 5ish cause sal can't get there til 430?


----------



## popsi

Sounds cool to me Kara, I am really looking forward to it now girls


----------



## miriam7

yep thats fine with me ..just hope i dont drink myself to death in the meantime


----------



## kara76

ah yes your not driving hehe


----------



## miriam7

i know good aint it! lol


----------



## kara76

you can be the token **** head then lol


----------



## miriam7

thats what i was thinking!


----------



## kara76

lol

i can have a shandy im sure, is your mum joining us for dinner?


----------



## miriam7

no i doubt it shes going shopping with my dad ...so depnding on how long we will be i might get jeff to pick me up...


----------



## kara76

ok girls 3pm outside the front doors


----------



## ANDI68

Im coming


----------



## ANDI68

I don't know if these spots are hormone related, they are like little bumps under my skin ...... looks yuk!!


----------



## popsi

And

Dont worry honey, i have AF arrival today also !!! so we be a right pair


----------



## ANDI68

When will I ever feel normal again


----------



## kara76

i just wish mine who come lol


----------



## CookieSal

Reckon I have another 11 days before mine makes an appearance..... wish I could fast forward time.  I am soooo fed up of waiting for everything!!

Anyway I'll be coming straight from work tomorrow so may look a bit of a mess.  Will text Ands if I am going to be later than 4:30.  Will be really good to meet you all at last. x


----------



## popsi

Kara and Sal,

yours will be here soon enough !   , i dont mind mine really its a step closer to July  , 

I have no idea what to eat tomorrow    LOL 

Andi, none of us can possibly be normal going through this rollercoaster chick  

And xx


----------



## kara76

im on cd 34 and just wana book my scans now and move forward


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls im still up for it really busy the last couple of days and it was my dads birthday today so got up from bed and went straight over there.

I will look a mess as i would have not long got up from  night shift so excuse the sleepys  lol
What time roughly do u all expect it to be finishing as i am nights tommorrow night as well  
I wish i didnt have to go to work but they are really short


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Well I will be coming straight from work also, so will be all in black !! (cant be doing with carrying jeans etc to work and changing really and they a bit tight too LOL !)

Dont know what time we leaving, i guess everyone is different, so dont worry Em 

Andi - hope your ok your quiet honey x  

And x


----------



## ebonie

Black is normally my colour popsi i love wearing black lol


----------



## popsi

I used to too Em, but then got a golden retriever !! so not so easy to wear it now, but do for work lol


----------



## ebonie

Lol yeah black and goldens dont go well together do they   My dog is black so we blend in lol


----------



## ebonie

Can i just say that i am normally always late   people tell me the wrong times so i can get out on time lol so dont worry if im not there at 3pm i will be there lol the problem is if i am late and u lot are already in side how am i going to know you what if there is a couple of groups of ladys there


----------



## popsi

Em, shall i PM you my mobile number love

Sal, yes just text me if you are late x


----------



## ebonie

Ok hun thankyou i need to charge my mobile now ill do that now lol what time do u finish work tommorrow hun im getting excited and nervous now lol


----------



## miriam7

im easy to spot i will be the one covered in cat hair


----------



## ebonie

@miriam what time u getting there for miriam


----------



## kara76

we will watch out for you ebonie

by the way we are meeting at 245pm lol


----------



## miriam7

im aiming for 3 ...but could be a bit late like you


----------



## ebonie

Took me a while to click then kara if i have that in my head ill be there on time just got to set the alarm earlier i might be to excited to sleep lol ill have bags down to my knees lol


----------



## ebonie

Well i hope its a nice day all of you early birds waiting for us late ones


----------



## popsi

Kara .. is it 2.30 ?


----------



## ebonie

Ok ill be there at 3.30pm  no i will try my hardest to wake up earlier can u imagine if i slept through the alarm


----------



## kara76

pmsl

i hav andrea..andi and sal number cookie sal


----------



## ebonie

Well when my phones charged ill get my number for you unless u want my home number girls wheres andi tonight xx


----------



## Ness30

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know I'll be getting there about 3-3.30pm tomorrow if thats o.k.. Andi has my number. Look forward to meeting you all x


----------



## ebonie

Hello Ness ill look forward to meeting you tommorrow hun !!!
Right sorry girls i have to go now   as i have to get ready fo work   Never mind i have tommorrow to look forward to   Look forward to meeting you all tommorow big hugs ema xxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

i have andis number just incase but should be there on time!


----------



## kara76

i will probably be early, im just like that lol always early


----------



## miriam7

lol you off work all day tomorrow then...who have you met before kara whos been on a previous meet?


----------



## popsi

Kara

I am like you i will be there early too probably, is amanda coming love


----------



## kara76

yeah amanda is coming

im off all day, ie met andi and nikki but nikki won't be there.

andi and i had dinner at the harvester last time and have also met at the cycle


----------



## kara76

gona log off

see you all tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

ok see you tomorrow ni nite


----------



## popsi

Night all cya tomorrow xx


----------



## popsi

See you all later girls, someone let me know any changes   x


----------



## ANDI68

Flipping heck .. you have a night off and get 40 emails!!  

Who's bringing the name badges?


----------



## kara76

see you all later

i wish i had a name badge lol,


----------



## miriam7

well girls ....i had a lovely time really nice to have met you all! i bet you are all still chatting away i will know to stay longer next time


----------



## ebonie

Hiya miriam lovely to have meet you.. 
We left not long after you hun
it was a lovely day hope we do it again sometime ..


----------



## miriam7

yeah now we have all met it will be easier next time! u getting ready for work ?


----------



## ebonie

Yes it will be wont it i think first time meets are awkward lol but it went really well today didnt it ill look forward to another meet up soon lol


----------



## kara76

hello fellow nutter lol

so nice to meet you all


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Girls, great to put the face/personality behind the name


----------



## ebonie

Kara ur home already lol u was very quick 
Andi yes it is nice to put a face to the name 
Right got to go get ready for work 
speak soon girls 

                  Hugs ema xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

it doesnt take long lol


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Had a really BRILLIANT time tonight, thank so much for organising this it was great, I really think we should meet again, hope everyone feels the same too  

Kara.. did you fly !!!


----------



## kara76

i did fly lol, im an angel 

we must make this a regular thing


----------



## popsi

kara .. you are  , and yes we must !


----------



## starkymind

Hey Ladies, 

Sounds like you had a good night, must let me know when the next meet up is xx


----------



## Ness30

Hi girls,

It was really nice today/tonight. It was great to meet you all and be able to speak to people who understand. It was a really good giggle too! We must definately make it a regular thing- I really enjoyed. 

In my haste of trying to stab myself with the Menopur I accidently squirted some out across the room-oops! I told you I should have been blonde! I'm sure it wont make too much difference though. I'll let you all know how scan goes in the morning xx


----------



## kara76

nah it won't make a difference hun  but you are clumsy lol

good luck with your scan, i will be watching for your news


----------



## CookieSal

Greetings all

Was such a laugh, really enjoyed it and it's so nice now to be able to picture people's faces when I am chatting online.


----------



## nikkis

I wish I could have come but glad you all had a good time
Nikki xxx


----------



## Ravan

Hi everyone found the site...just wanted to say I had a great time on Thursday,and it was great to meet you all.....must do it again soon!Your all mad lol


----------



## CookieSal

Hey chick, you found us!  Was lovely to meet you last night.  Looking forward to the next gathering!


----------



## kara76

maybe we should try once a month?

im am so ****** off with luke right now and they say men don't get pmt


----------



## popsi

Kara

I think they definately do .. big time !!!


----------



## Ness30

Hi girls,

Scan was fine 5 follies on each side which nurse said was normal after only 5 days on stimms. So back in Monday morning now. I'm sure for each follie that develops a spot on my face develops to match it! I seem to breaking out everywhere! Never mind it will hopefully be worth it xx

Hope your all well tonight x


----------



## kara76

wow thats great hun

well done you. just wana let rhys no that my af hasn't arrived yet lol


----------



## ANDI68

glad you're on track Ness ... it's good they're monitoring you more

Kara, what CD are you on?


----------



## miriam7

i had spots galore when i was on the stimms aswell..keep us updated monday ness!


----------



## CookieSal

kara76 said:


> well done you. just wana let rhys no that my af hasn't arrived yet lol


PMSL!


----------



## kara76

so we going sort a meet up in may?


----------



## miriam7

yeah may would be good...hopefully i would of rcovered by then!


----------



## popsi

Yep no problem with me either


----------



## ANDI68

I can't be seen in public with you rabble again    ..... joking!


----------



## CookieSal

I'll be there


----------



## ANDI68

so shall we start arranging a date. it'll take us til the end of April to arrange I'm sure


----------



## kara76

or the end of this month


----------



## ANDI68

OK i can do Thurs and Fri all day.  M, T and Wed after 3ish


----------



## ANDI68

Are you a guy in disguise Spooks ?


----------



## kara76

as always i would need to check my diary lol in other words my rota


----------



## CookieSal

Let me consult my diary - hmmmm, can't do 7, 8, 9, or 15 May.  The rest of the month I should be suitably loopy to contribute to entertainment value!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Girlies

When and where are you all meeting again, hope your all doing fine, my cold is a bit better today.

love

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

I cant do the 23rd May

Hi Crazy, glad you're feeling better


----------



## kara76

im out for a few dates too

10/11 and 31st

these are weekend days.

is a week day good for everyone?


----------



## popsi

I cant do 23rd either, its my birthday !


----------



## kara76

don't you wana spend your birthday with us 



pmsl


----------



## CookieSal

Weekdays are better than weekends for me next month as have a hen night, Karen's mum visiting, a wedding, hopefully the FA cup final and a show at the CIA to work around on weekends.  Should take my mind of the tx anyway!


----------



## popsi

Kara - well of course it would be nice  , but DH booked night off work LOL !! 

Sal - you have a very busy month !!! how is karen love, and how is barney


----------



## Ness30

Hi girls,

Hope your all O.k. I'm good scan went o.k. today still only 5 on each side but they said they're a reasonable size so should be fine. I was quite surprised though as I had 16 last time at this stage they said its quality not quantity they look for and 10 was still a good result so feel good about it.

Meet up sounds good for May I should be o.k. apart from 2nd and 30th. 

Kara-cracked up at your information update for Rhys on Friday! He wants a job as a moderator! x


----------



## miriam7

well im up for anyday  ..whens your ec going to be ness?


----------



## ANDI68

So we possibly have 1st, 2nd, 5th, 6th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 16th, 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th & 30th ... all week days.

Is there anyone else who can't make any of the remaining dates? 

Glad your stimming is going well Ness.


----------



## kara76

opps 29th and 30th out for me too

another update for rhys lol af still not ****ing here


----------



## ANDI68

ANDI68 said:


> So we possibly have 1st, 2nd, 5th, 6th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 16th, 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th & 30th ... all week days.
> 
> Is there anyone else who can't make any of the remaining dates?


----------



## kara76

btw well done ness on your scan , things are looking good


----------



## kara76

and date wise i need to check with work


----------



## ANDI68

OMG I could be cycling then, I'm not doing drugs in the car


----------



## kara76

andi go on be a devil

i might be pregnant lol



yeah right lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello everyone how are you all?? 

Well arranging another meet already lol  

I will have to get back to you on some dates but i do now that the 22nd of may is out for me as its my birthday as well lol omg big 30  a bit depressing lol ill have to get  back on other dates hugs emaxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

ANDI68 said:


> ANDI68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we possibly have 1st, 2nd, 5th, 6th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 16th, 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th & 30th ... all week days.
> 
> Is there anyone else who can't make any of the remaining dates?
Click to expand...

Hi Em, when you're reaching 40 you should be getting depressed not 30!! How are you?

Kara, you and me both hun .....  on over drive this month


----------



## kara76

if lukes super sperm can make it thought clips then maybe it would work and im even running out f time for a fet


----------



## ANDI68

I meant your FET and my BMS


----------



## kara76

bms is that baby making sex lol love it

loads of  for you then lol


----------



## ANDI68

Any news on the date?


----------



## kara76

you girls want start on middle of may?


----------



## miriam7

any day is cool with me ...


----------



## CookieSal

Mid May sounds fine - why don't we pick a day of the week?  I like Thursday as it doesn't interfere with weekend plans but with only one day left to work so don't worry about being out on a school night and getting knackered - well that's my input!


----------



## popsi

Sal - good plan, i know what you mean, we be thinking, "oh well if we late and tired at least tomorrow is the last day!"


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Girls

Where are you all meeting for the next meet up

hope your all ok, I'm fine - just very tired

Il do personels tomorrow (FRIDAY HURRAYYYYYYYYYY)

love

crazybabe


----------



## miriam7

hi crazybabe.. at the bridgend harvester again i think but we are undecided on dates at the moment!


----------



## popsi

Miriam - if we are allowed there again    lol !!!


----------



## miriam7

i know with all the talk of sperm and things over the table we could be banned


----------



## popsi

I think Andrea was going there tonight, so we will see if they let her in


----------



## ANDI68

ANDI68 said:


> So we possibly have 1st, 2nd, 5th, 6th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 16th, 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th & 30th ... all week days.


From the above available dates the only Thursday is the 1st .... is this okay with everyone?

I'm going next Tues And


----------



## popsi

hmm is there no later dates ! gosh we are a busy lot  , i will have to have a little look, but hope it will be ok x just off out to the bank etc now be back later for better posting s


----------



## ANDI68

The 8th, 15th, 22nd and 29th are all off the list


----------



## popsi

well the 1st is a maybe/maybe not for me, simply because I have to go to the clinic on day 1 which will be either the 1st or 2nd, but hopefully will be ok x


----------



## kara76

im pretty sure im off on the 1st, will check tomorrow night when im on overtime yawn yawn lol


----------



## miriam7

you are funny spooks! when you starting treatment?


----------



## CookieSal

LMAO Spooks  

Don't think I have anything on on 1st May.  I'll probably be on 2WW by then.... eeek


----------



## CookieSal

spooks said:


> had to look up what LMAO was


Bless - now look up PMSL


----------



## CookieSal

P*ssing myself laughing


----------



## ebonie

The 1st is perfect for me as i have that night off hugs ema xxx

Ohh spooks u are really funny its a pity u couldnt wear a disguise it would be lovely to meet you xx Maybe one day we will meet xx


----------



## kara76

so who can make the 1st may?

we gona meet early again?


----------



## popsi

probably not me   as may be in hospital that day, and its a 100 mile round trip there for me in the morning ..


----------



## kara76

i could pick you up in my plane


----------



## ANDI68

i can make the 1st


----------



## kara76

spooks im starting to think your kinky lol


----------



## ANDI68

Did we check our diaries?


----------



## ebonie

Im good for the 1st in fact its the best day for me lol


----------



## miriam7

and me..my diary is empty


----------



## popsi

probably not me


----------



## miriam7

why cant you make it andrea?


----------



## CookieSal

Think I'm OK for 1st.


----------



## miriam7

popsi i just looked back on the thread and saw you have to go to the clinic ..how come?


----------



## popsi

part of the trial check ups etc


----------



## popsi

anyone know if they do blood tests in the afternoons ?? I was told only on a Friday morning but not sure any other day, Kara -- any idea x


----------



## miriam7

calling nurse kara!


----------



## ANDI68

Dont know if this helps And.  I was unsure whether I'd need to have bloods because if I had a positive I would have had to go to clinic to check my levels because of the extra HCG and I asked could I have them done in the afternoons as I was starting a new job and Marie said it would be okay but I wouldn't get the result the same day.


----------



## kara76

popsi can you deffo not make the 1st.


----------



## popsi

Kara

Not really sure if i can come, I REALLY hope so , as it depends if its day 1 for me (as expected, but AF 2 days early last month) so wont know until then, and then see what time i have to go to ivf wales x


----------



## kara76

should we go ahead with this date?


----------



## popsi

I think its a date everyone else can make, lots of others people cant, so yes go ahead with that, and i will hopefully make it even if I am a little late


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed hunni


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Popsi

when and where are you all meeting hun?

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

the plan is 1st may, harvester in sarn services on the m4 bridgend

3pm again girls?


----------



## CookieSal

Probably more like 4:30 for me again - unless I am off work or having a sneaky WFH day.


----------



## popsi

Crazy, them are the details  , dont worry if you cant be there by 3pm as some girls may not be there until about 5ish


----------



## CookieSal

It'd be great if you could make it Crazy


----------



## miriam7

yes it would ..just hope the harvester has a big enough table for us all


----------



## ANDI68

and some sound proof screens


----------



## ebonie

Hello all im getting quite excited already i do agree they do need sound proof screens lol


----------



## miriam7

they do if your coming   ..only joking! whos coming then?


----------



## ebonie

ohh me   i was quiet lol im def coming


----------



## kara76

its so good to meet up i think

i am of course the sensible one lol


----------



## ebonie

ur the sensible one  
hahaha i dont think we are goingt o be quiet this time are we


----------



## ANDI68

Emma I still chuckle at your 'story'


----------



## kara76

will let amande know too

popsi maybe you could kidnap janet and bring her


----------



## ebonie

mm that one i had actually forgot about it until  i was there with u girls mm a bit embarrasing lol


----------



## kara76

ah yes THAT story, im sure its the one im thinking of

lets just say dash board?


----------



## popsi

Kara .. good plan, and we could strap her in the chair and demand answers !!!! and free treatment too !!! 

Crazybabe.. dont let this lot scare you off  , it was a great night and we all met as strangers and left as friends, as you will too 

Ebonie .. dont you be embarassed, but if i ever meet your DH i will not be able to look him in the eye LMAO !!


----------



## kara76

yay yay free treatment would be great, sod it i might kidnap her on thursday lol


----------



## popsi

LOL 

URGENT NOTICE --- NEXT MEET BROUGHT FORWARD TO THIS THURSDAY ---


----------



## miriam7

lol ..i have visions of janet strapped to a chair now! whats this story then emma with a dashboard?  ..i must of missed it?


----------



## ANDI68

You wait til she's done my appt Kara


----------



## kara76

what we need it to all go to the clinic and hold them all the ransom lol

miriam, i think this might be a pm story lol, i almost peed myself


----------



## ANDI68

Emma, sorry hun ... hope you're not too embarassed


----------



## ebonie

No i dont care im fine i was watching the fixer lol
miriam i think yu must have left by the time i said it 
have kara told you ??


----------



## kara76

i haven't said a word hun, even thinking about it all know made me laugh, that and the van


----------



## ebonie

lol u can tell her if u want im not bothered it must have been just after miriam left cause we all left not long after didnt we


----------



## miriam7

tell me..tell me ! ??


----------



## popsi

Kara... i was just thinking that I think the van one was funnier !! or was it.. are they both hysterical xx emma honey you make me laugh  , i have 2 really good friends called Emma, (emma tall and emma small LOL !) and they are so funny we tell them they live in  "emma land" i think its the name, as your all so lovely and funny too x


----------



## kara76

i just told luke lol


----------



## miriam7

pmsl


----------



## popsi

Night girlies, i am off for an early one tonight, have     so much today with everything i am whacked

Love to you all

And xxx


----------



## ebonie

emma land thats a new one to me popsi lol
miriam did kara tell you


----------



## ANDI68

And    night love x


----------



## kara76

night popsi

yep ive told her, you will have to tell her again the full story at the meet


----------



## crazybabe

Night Night girls sleep tight

           


crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Night Crazy


----------



## ebonie

lol ok i will 
Good night popsi sleep well hun     

  to you crazy   

Are you all going to bed ?


----------



## crazybabe

Night Andi, good luck for thursday hun       

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Crazy


----------



## ANDI68

I'm off to bed too <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F11%255F116%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## kara76

im off too girls

chat tomorrow and peace out sisters lol


----------



## ebonie

lol what u been on kara lol
peace lol
good night girls sleep tight hugs emma xxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

im still up    what time u got work emma?


----------



## ebonie

I havent got work tonight hun in tommorrow night now thank god lol


----------



## miriam7

late night on here for you tonight then!


----------



## ebonie

lol yes what about u?


----------



## ANDI68

Hands up whos coming

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%252F12%255F6%255F14%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Me


----------



## miriam7

lol thats good.. im coming!


----------



## popsi

Not sure .. depends on hospital


----------



## nikkis

count me in for your meeting on ! may will you please..
Nikki


----------



## CookieSal

Me!  Karen has declined - wuss!


----------



## kara76

me me me


----------



## ebonie

Me me me and i have that night off so i can have a drink if hubby picks me up


----------



## kara76

hoping on a pregnant spa day for us all


----------



## kara76

so girls same time as last time?

3pm? i might come earlier and do some shopping


----------



## popsi

Not sure if i can come, as added complication to the hospital now, one of my closest friends dad has passed away today  , so will have to see when funeral is, but if i can make it i will and will probably be there about 3.30/4pm this time as I am working first, hope to make it xx

Worried about Sal, none of us have had any news


----------



## kara76

aww popsi i am so sorry for your friend

im worried to, i txt sal and haven't had a reply


----------



## popsi

Me too Kara, and no reply this end either, I know when she had her lap she had to stay really late as she reacted not good to the anesthetic, so maybe this could be why ?


----------



## ebonie

Hello Girls i have only popped on for five mins to see how sal went ? 
How are you all girls?


----------



## kara76

could well be that, as soon as anyone hears post please


----------



## kara76

wasn;t sal due fr at 1030am?


----------



## popsi

I thought it was midday, but could be wrong

Ebonie .. hi honey x


----------



## ebonie

Hiya popsi im sorry to hear about ur friends loss hun  
How are you today ??


----------



## kara76

maybe it was 12 im hopeless remember thing atm

suppose we will just have to wait and see


----------



## kara76

yep  long while ago now


----------



## popsi

Hi, just had this text from sal

"So sorry  i am late just got home all ok but reacted to sedation, went faint, blood pressure dropped so ended on emergency gynae ward for few hours to sleep it of. better now, but more bleeding than they expeced but seems to have eased, stomach crampy so having a quiet night on the sofa relaxing"

so she ok girlies


----------



## kara76

yeah just had that txt too

thank god


----------



## miriam7

bless her she hasnt had much luck .. has she had the insemination done then?


----------



## popsi

yep all done I believe


----------



## miriam7

good i hope shes ok ..and hope her luck changes from now on.. pupo!


----------



## miriam7

3 is good for the meet up..i might join you for some shopping kara!


----------



## kara76

im crap at shopping btw lol


----------



## ebonie

Im sending you big hugs sal hope ur resting   emmaxxx


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## popsi

HI - who is going on Thursday to the meet


----------



## ANDI68

I'll be there


----------



## ebonie

Ill be there thats for sure !!!


----------



## nikkis

Im going to try..whre are we meeting at 3?
Nikki the "Spanish" imposter


----------



## miriam7

at 3 sarn harvester! i will be there


----------



## popsi

Hi girls

Well dont look like i will be there, i have the funeral on Friday and my friend has asked me to help prepare food and things on thursday eve, her dad was really popular in the village so they having food after the funeral in the local club.. so looks like i not gonna make it, and have hospital to fit in somewhere too  ..gutted but if things change will keep you informed

x


----------



## miriam7

orr popsi ..thats good of you helping out you freind ..maybee we should  of had it the following week...


----------



## popsi

honey - thanks for that, but you go its all arranged, there will be another meet up soon i hope !!! i will be at that x


----------



## kara76

everyone looking forward to this


----------



## ebonie

Im looking forward to it !!!


----------



## miriam7

me too!


----------



## popsi

i gutted i not coming


----------



## kara76

me too hunni


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sorry you can't come either And.  Could you just make it for 3 and be home to help your friend later or would it be too much for you to do?


----------



## miriam7

or maybee you could help your freind first and come in time for food!   how many coming then ? 5/6


----------



## miriam7

is ravan coming aswell kara?


----------



## kara76

yeah she is coming


----------



## popsi

ladies - looks like i may be able to make it, i have spoken to my friend and a lot of her mums friends are now helping out <you know what older people are like, they enjoy fussing> so dont look like i will be needed, I have asked in work if i can finish around 3.30 and that was ok'd today, but there has now a problem arisen and some girls have to go to other offices, so i may not be able to finish until 4.30.. which means i will not get there until about 5.15pm.. i know this is late and if you all want to eat before then i will understand xx


----------



## kara76

we will wait for you hun

everyone agree?


----------



## ebonie

Off course we will wait for you pops i am so glad u can make it hun hugs emmaxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Yep, I know Nikki can't get there 'til 4.30 ish also and Sally is gonna be around 4.30 - 5 ish.

Kara do you have a sat nav?


----------



## kara76

no sat nav, but i have a map lol


----------



## ANDI68

Are you going shopping first Kara?


----------



## kara76

i need to get my bro and birthday present

you fancy coming?


----------



## CookieSal

I'll be there as soon as I can...should be there by 5 at the latest.


----------



## ANDI68

I've got the drug delivery tomorrow between 8 - 4 pm so I don't know what time I'll be free.  I may even be late myself


----------



## kara76

is anyone gona be there at 3pm?


----------



## popsi

Well i will do my very best to be there, but wont know for 100% sure until tomorrow .. so will text you girls and let you know if i cant make it x


----------



## kara76

should we make the meet 4pm then as i don;t wana be there on my own for an hour

i will look like billy no mates


----------



## ebonie

Hello kara i will  be there at 3.00ish and im sure that miriam will be as well !!!
Im up for what ever time !!


----------



## kara76

cool thats ok then

so 3pm it is

where is miriam tonight?


----------



## ebonie

I dont know she will most probably be on a bit later shes a night owl lol


----------



## kara76

if ness come i think she will be there at 3ish too


----------



## ebonie

Ohh there will be quite a few of us then   thats good!!


----------



## kara76

really looking forward to this now

we will have a laugh im sure


----------



## ebonie

Im looking forward to it as well it wont be as nerve racking as last time,
As miriam said it was like going on a blind date i was nervous lol 
And i am glad this time as i dont have to go to work tomorrow night 
What time u going shopping kara??


----------



## kara76

think i will be there at 1 ish

just off for a bath, be back soon


----------



## ebonie

Ok hun enjoy !!


----------



## miriam7

ebonie i am a night owl but have been busy today! i will be there for 3 aswell and dont mind at all waiting to eat


----------



## kara76

cool

will see you there hun

think i might have a vodka


----------



## ebonie

Ill try and get on before i leave if not i will see u girls tomorrow good night girls got to go to work  
miriam i will phone u if i am late but i will not be !!!  lol good night girls

Andi hun why dont u have a drink get hubby to pick u up and catch a bus down !!!!!


----------



## ANDI68

A vodka tomorrow Kara?

Night Em, I'll get drunk if I haven't got the car ... I need it but also need to be healthy too


----------



## kara76

nah im having a vodka now lol

you joining me?


----------



## miriam7

lol vodka now! its a bit late isnt it kara! ..at least you can have a lie in in the morning!


----------



## kara76

nah will help me sleep


----------



## miriam7

lol.. you going shopping then tomorrow? ive been shopping 2 days in a row and going to cardiff fri for more clothes ..im gunna be skint!


----------



## kara76

yeah i am

nothing me i won;t spend much as im using my car tomorrow so that alone will cost a bomb just to get there and back lol


----------



## kara76

im logging off

see you girls tomorrow


----------



## nikkis

hi girls
OIm coming  tonight but wont be there til 430ish if you dont mind...but please dont wait for me to eat otherwise you'll all be drunk

Is anyone else coming from Barry/Penarth area and want to share?
Nikki


----------



## miriam7

hiya nikis..theres a few coming late..so we are all waiting for everyone to get there to eat..dont know that everyone will be drunk ..looks like its just me and ebonie drinking!   see you later...


----------



## popsi

[fly]HOPE YOU ENJOYED LADIES [/fly]


----------



## miriam7

well i enjoyed myself!   whens the next meet up girls


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls thanks for the nice day i really enjoyed myself !!!
miriam i cant wait for the next meet lol  hugs emmaxx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks so much for another lovely evening - you girls are the best.  What date are we meeting next?


----------



## ebonie

I asked that before i left this evening  lol   for you sal xxxx


----------



## miriam7

i think we should do a weekend night so we can stay later!


----------



## ANDI68

Just popped on to say thanks for a great day today girls, I had a ball


----------



## nikkis

lovely to meet you all, and to see you again Andi and Kara
By the next meeting some of us WILL be pregnant!!!
Hope youre feeling a lot better today Sal
Nikki
ps sorry to be a party pooper but I had to feed my little Ivydog


----------



## kara76

hiya all

great meet as always

popsi huni sorry you couldn't make it and ness

im out for any weekend in may but can do a weeknight if you wana have a meet a little sooner?

im shattered


----------



## ANDI68

It was great to see you again also Nikki, I agree the pregnancy fairy is picking us off one at a time.  It's Ness' turn now ... who will be next?    Sally?  

When do you start your tx And?  When would be a good time to meet up?

I'm kind of unsure at the moment about the first two weeks of June as EC is gonna be either 2nd or 9th at the mo.  But you need to fit it around everyone so I realise it may not suit me and we can't always please everyone.

Any offers of dates?

Hey girls, we should get someone to do the minutes of our meet ups ... NOT


----------



## kara76

how about a meet in 2 weeks? and then do the june one at a weekend?


----------



## ANDI68

I think last Thursday was the only Thursday that most of us could make in May Kara.  What date was you thinking of?


----------



## kara76

just a thought

I can make

thur 15th

mon 19th and tuesday 20th

thats it for may


----------



## popsi

Hi 

Week is best for me, probably will not make the weekend one you have girls, hope we are all ok, sorry cant stop now busy busy busy lol ! cleaning then getting ready to go out x  have a nice day all x


----------



## ebonie

i can only make the 19th of may one !!!!
as i am nights all that work but ok for that date xxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Not sure til I check my diary - but I will try and make whatever is planned.


----------



## ANDI68

It seems the remainder of May isn't a good time to suit everyone a meet.  

What dates are good for June?


----------



## nikkis

Id love to meet up any time as long as not working
How are you feeling Sal?
And Kara..whare are you up to?
Hi to all
Im off to Spain for FET Tue..here we go again!
Nikki


----------



## kara76

nikki

good luck for et hun, im just waiting for af and then its all go again


----------



## ebonie

whens the next meet going to be girls


----------



## miriam7

? why gagging for a drink are you !


----------



## ebonie

Well i think it would be rood not to rofl


----------



## kara76

im ok for anytime as long as im not working


----------



## ebonie

And me kara lol
so long as i am not nights in ok as i was knackered going to work last time


----------



## kara76

so june girls

i will check me rota tomorrow and post some dates


----------



## natalie83

hey Kara do you fancy meeting me for lunch when you come to cardiff for your scan? 

You can meet thomas!! He's started on solids this week... can't believe it!!!


----------



## kara76

it all depends if luke comes with me hun and i might have to work too

i will let you know

he is lush hunni


----------



## natalie83

ok no worries... hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Natalie83

Thomas is so lush, how are you anyway it seems ages since I spoke to you last, probably during my last IVF cycle, we are adopting now, done the prep course last week, completed and sent back formal application form today with CRB checks etc, just wait for the assessment now, I can't wait.

Take care hun, say hello to Thomas for me.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## natalie83

Hi Crazybabe... We're doing good, thanx! Thomas is coming along a treat... time goes so quickly, he's 4 months old now and has started weaning!!

Great news about you adopting!! That was something we were considering if we didn't get a BFP during our cycle! Keep us posted on how it goes... hopefully it wont be too long until you have a child in your arms! Are you holding out for a baby or don't you mind how old the child is?!?! Exciting stuff!!

Big Hugs and loads of     

Natalie xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Natalie

Glad your ok, we have said we want a child ages 0-5 we originally said one child but have also thought about siblings as I couldn't split them up (2) if we had siblings I think we would have more of a chance to have a younger child and we would like a girl, even though we said we don't really mind what the childs sex is I have always wanted a girl, and the agency told us that mostly boys come up for adoption not girls, only through siblings - so we have to weigh up our finances etc, waiting to get allocated a SW now so we can start the assessment and Home study.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## natalie83

Thats great... there are so many children out there needing loving homes, you'll make great parents!! 

Keep positive and hopefully it wont take too long! xx


----------



## kara76

we so need to come up with a date

first 2 weeks in june ?


----------



## miriam7

any day is good for me


----------



## ANDI68

I'll let u know when you've decided a date, I'm pretty flexible


----------



## nikkis

hi girls
sorry Ive been MIA but just wondered how things are going for you all?
Any news which Ive missed?

I hate to be insensitive but I never heard your result Sal?  I have been thinking of you and am hoping it was good (altho I know you didnt have much hope)

Andi youre at it again...good for you and I hope this new concoction does the trick
Nikki


----------



## kara76

nikki hope your well mate

ok date wise, im hoping for transfer the first week in june so that week might be tricky more because i might have to swap days, but should know more on friday

we must keep this going as its such a good thing

any dates that people can't do in the first 2 weeks in june, lets narrow it down a little


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Nikki, Hoping you're okay, when do you test?

I hoping for a transfer too Kara, so the first two weeks will be a bit iffy for me too. Also I can't do the 18th either.


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya Nikki

Sorry, I've been having a rough time so went to ground for a while.  As predicted it was a BFN and I am struggling to find out what's next.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you. x

Please arrange something soon - Karen wants me out of the house as she thinks "it will do me good!"


----------



## nikkis

oh Sal
Im so sorry
It was what you expected but that doesnt make it any easier, does it?!
Theres always a tiny glimmer of hope (even subconsciously)
nikki


----------



## popsi

Well I dont have anything planned in June other than 3rd is out as its my anniversay, but like the other girls will be in the hospital a couple of times, but would like to make the meet this time as missed it last time  

Sal -    good to see you back babe


----------



## kara76

second week in june?

andi if transfer is the first week will you be ok to come the second week?


----------



## ANDI68

I've planned to be back at work on 12 June, so around there would be fine for me


----------



## kara76

so 16th onwards ok for everyone?

andi you gona stay home chilling the first week?


----------



## ANDI68

I could do earlier than the 12th, just the first week I'd want to rest up and not drive etc.  It's all a bit up in the air with uncertain dates.

My plan is to take it easy, I'm not going to have complete bed rest this time.  I will try and get the blood flowing more.  I don't plan to go back to work until the second week then work at the end of the week instead of the beginning.

I've worked up 4 flexi days so I will take 3 the first week (Mon, Tues, Weds) I only work 3 days a week then I'm going to swap my days to work the end of the next week, so flexi on the Weds and back in Thurs and Fri, which is long enough to give implantation a chance.

So ....... after all my waffling what dates can't people do.

Is it going to be a Thursday again?  If so we have a choice of 5th, 12th, 19th, 26th or are we going for a Friday this time so that Emma and Miriam can drink more?


----------



## nikkis

hi everyone
hows it going with your drugs this time Andi#


----------



## ebonie

i cant do around the 26th as its dh birthday!!!
Can we do a friday please as i am nights on tues wed and thurs and i was shattered when we done a thurs the time before last or if we realy cant do a friday i will try and swap !!!


----------



## popsi

i would prefer not to go on a Friday, as DH uses car for work most fridays, and its hard for me to get off work early also .. but i will try obviously if thats whats decided <subject to hospital visits!!!>


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Nikki,

So far so good, but I'm only on day 4 on stimms ... so a piece of cake so far  

How are you?


----------



## CookieSal

I don't mind what date as I can't think of anything too pressing in June - oh aside from the Moonwalk but that's over a weekend.  Sponsorship form will be coming with me to the next meet.


----------



## kara76

well im free now apart from boring **** work

will check my rota, what week are we going for girls?

week 3?


----------



## CookieSal

Is that 19 June then?


----------



## CookieSal

Did we get a decision on this yet?


----------



## kara76

so ok girls im gona throw a random date up which is a thursday

26th june?


----------



## CookieSal

Sounds fine to me as long as I'm not crippled following procedure again.


----------



## popsi

sounds good to me too.. see we are hopeless we need someone like Kara to whip our   and give us a date.. thanks Kara


----------



## ebonie

i cant do thay date as i wrote earlier in the thread its darrens birthday it would be a bit sefish of me lol


----------



## popsi

ok.. another date then girlies


----------



## ebonie

what about the 19th like earlier on in the thread i will speak nice at work to get them to swap me they owe me a favour lol


----------



## popsi

thats ok with me too x .. i pretty much free most of june subject to the unexpected


----------



## kara76

i working on the 19th


----------



## ebonie

What about the 12th then


----------



## CookieSal

Think I can do 12th although I may not be able to stay late as I might be jabbing by then and will not be brave enough to bring my needles.


----------



## Moth

I'm off work 16th -20th June but am on hols the week before so can't make the 12th but i'm sure i'll get to catch up with you all in July!

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

what about the 16th of june then its a monay


----------



## popsi

I ok with all the dates LOL ! Sal. you can bring your injections honey, i will have to take mine  , we can "shoot up" together LOL !!!


----------



## ANDI68

Could we arrange 2 meets if we're having trouble arranging a convenient date for everyone?


----------



## kara76

two meets could work

i will have my rota in front of me tomorrow


----------



## kara76

sal bring your needles mate, i did once and jabbed in the car park lol, i know im a little crazy though lol


----------



## miriam7

lol.. kara will do them for you sall! what thursdays are we left with then?


----------



## kara76

yeah i will jab you will pleasure lol, ive never jabbed anyone else lol.....i think ravan will let me jab her

i will look at my rota tomorrow and post up all my off days girls. maybe then we could make it a certain week on each month.


----------



## CookieSal

Okie dokie, will wait on your dates tomorrow Kara.

We'd be taking it to a new level at the Harvester if we all got our needles out - can you imagine?!?!?!?!


----------



## miriam7

yeah they prob think we are nuts already!   me and emma are gunna meet up on thursaday in cardiff as she wants to take jack bowling cos hes off all week and hes getting good at it on the wii! anyone in cardiff thur??


----------



## ebonie

Hey miriam i am hoping that darren will drop me down cause i aint driving at all to cardiff lol aint i a wuss lol
Are u going to catch the train or get a lift ?


----------



## miriam7

lol yeah i would say wuss but i cant drive at all so i wont! i will catch a train it only takes 10 mins at the most to cardiff so is easy..


----------



## ebonie

Oh ok then i will catch the train down if darren cant take me it all depends if he is working or not !!!

Any one else want to come on thursday


----------



## popsi

Em .. i am bloody working  , sounds like fun though x


----------



## CookieSal

Looks as if I will be visiting my sister in hospital as my mum and dad are going away.  Sorry.


----------



## popsi

sal  - hope your sister is ok love xx


----------



## CookieSal

I'll tell you all about it when we next meet.


----------



## ebonie

Aww thats a shame maybe go next time hugs emmaxx


----------



## popsi

take care sal


----------



## ebonie

I hope ur sister is ok sal   love emma xxx


----------



## kara76

i am working boo boo

have fun girls


----------



## CookieSal

Kara - you got your dates?  Ladies we need to sort out a meet, there's too much happening in the next few weeks and we will need each other for sanity.


----------



## kara76

i have been bad and didn't get them

ok lets think about this

sunday 1st off
mon 2nd in
tue  3rd off
wed 4th in
thu  5th in
Fri  6th  off
sat  7th  off
sun 8th  off
mon 9th  in
tue  10th in
wed 11th  off
thu  12th  off
fri    13th  in
sat  14th  in
sun  15th in
mon  16th off
tue    17th off
wed  18th in
thu    19th in
fri      20th off
sat    21st off
sun    22nd off
mon    23rd in
tue    24th in
wed    25 off
thu    26 off
fri      27 in
sat    28  in
sun    29 in
mon    30 off

this might change yet due to drift weekend


----------



## CookieSal

Are we aiming for second week in June? - for you that would be Wed 11th and Thurs 12th.  I have a feeling someone can't do 12th though.


----------



## ANDI68

I am going back to work on 12th maybe that's why it's in your head Sal


----------



## kara76

i probably won't be ok for the 12th but cool for the 11th


----------



## ANDI68

11th is better for me too


----------



## CookieSal

Think I can do 11th - might be having a scan that day if I get to go next cycle (oh and possibly be jabbing) but shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ebonie

Ohh the 11th is not good for me as its bang in teh middle of my night shifts


----------



## miriam7

just an idea what about next thur 5th june? i know its short notice..cancel that just looked back and karas working


----------



## popsi

this is getting hard.. all you ladies are sooo busy, i sound like a right saddo now as I am free most of the time   LMAO !!!


----------



## miriam7

lol and me i can come any day!


----------



## kara76

ebonie what dates can you do?


----------



## ebonie

I can either do mondays or thursday or fridays as i can swap a thursday shift any dates on them days but the 26th of june is out for me but am free any other time hun


----------



## CookieSal

As we are in urgent need of some gossip time prior to starting our cycles, Ands (Pops) and I have decided to meet on Wed 11th.  Anyone that wants to come is welcome but we will consider this a mini meet or emergency meet and it should not replace the search for a date for the "main" meet.  OMG, we practically need a secretary now.    

Oh and if you're free on 11th we'll be at the Harvester as usual.


----------



## popsi

Hello  

I agree with what sal has said, and look forward to that meeting, and another when we can all go, hopefully lots can come to both  

well girls good news i will be chatting more from now on as DH ordered me a lap top today   

right off to visit my mum .. cya laterxx


----------



## CookieSal

Well done that man!!!!


----------



## kara76

i will come unless i have to swap work days


----------



## CookieSal

Excellent    The more the merrier.


----------



## ANDI68

Count me in    Aaahh what time?


----------



## popsi

cant see me making it too early as have to save my flexi for treatment, but hopefully can be there by about 4ish ?


----------



## CookieSal

Probably 4:30 for me as it'll be difficult to get out of work early especially if I have to go for a scan that morning aswell.


----------



## ANDI68

No probs, will be good to have a few chuckles girls


----------



## CookieSal

Oh yes, put the world to rights and hopefully create a big pile of PMA.


----------



## kara76

i might not be here now, depends on how my days will be swapped as im gona go drifting after my baseline


----------



## CookieSal

Ok hun, well see how you get on.


----------



## popsi

anyone else joining us ??


----------



## kara76

i might just book the week off yet


----------



## kara76

looks like drift day is cancelled at the moment so i should make this


----------



## kara76

sorry girls deffo won't make this as im off drifting at a different location

www.dwyb.co.uk

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## CookieSal

Gosh that link looks very official    Shame you won't make it but hopefully the other date (whatever it is) will suit. x


----------



## ANDI68

Yes, shame you're unable to make it Kara.  I'm sure you will have fun anyway  

Does anyone have a date for the other meet yet?  Are we talking still June or July now?


----------



## popsi

I hope something can be arranged for us all soon


----------



## Fidget

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142263.0#new


----------

